# Game of the Year 2012 Nominations Thread



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

I didn't see this taken care of yet. A little past the prime, or maybe just in time? Anyway, just like last year let's throw up our nominations and I'll situate us a nice few threads to nominate the Gaming Department's "official" Games of the Year, sponsored by Nanna. Categories are as follows:

*Game of the Year*
The Walking Dead - 1
Dishonored - 1
Xenoblade Chronicles - 1

*Developer of the Year*
Telltale Games - 1
Arkane Studios - 1
Monolith Soft - 1

*Best Action Game*
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance - 1
Dishonored - 1

*Best Adventure Game*
The Walking Dead - 1
The Testament of Sherlock Holmes - 1

*Best RPG*
Xenoblade Chronicles - 1
Mass Effect 3 - 1

*Best Shooter*
Borderlands 2 - 1

*Best Fighting Gamer*
Soul Calibur V - 1

*Best Multiplayer*
Kid Icarus: Uprising - 1
Borderlands 2 - 1

*Best Sports Game*
Mario Tennis: Open - 1

*Best XBox 360 Game*
Dishonored - 1
The Walking Dead - 1

*Best PS3 Game*


*Best PC Game*

*Best Wii/Wii U Game*
Xenoblade Chronicles - 1

*Best Arcade/Download Game*
Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II - 1
The Walking Dead - 1
Mark of the Ninja - 1

*Best Mobile/Handheld Game*
Gravity Rush - 1

*Best Downloadable Content*
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Dragonborn - 1

*Best Music in a Game*
Xenoblade Chronicles - 1

*Best Individual Track in a Game*
Satorl, the Shimmering Marsh/Night (Xenoblade Chronicles) - 1

*Best Graphics in a Game*
The Walking Dead - 1

*Best Art Direction in a Game*

*Best Writing in a Game*
Spec Ops: The Line - 1
The Walking Dead - 1
Resident Evil 6 - 1

*Best Voice Acting in a Game*
The Walking Dead - 1
Resident Evil 6 - 1

*Best Male Performance*
Troy Baker as Jake Muller (Resident Evil 6) - 1
Jay Taylor as Reyn (Xenoblade Chronicles) - 1


*Best Female Performance*
Courtenay Taylor as Ada Wong (Resident Evil 6) - 1
Melissa Hutchinson as Clementine (The Walking Dead) - 1
Jenna-Louise Coleman as Melia (Xenoblade Chronicles) - 1

If you guys think of any other categories, feel free to chime in and I'll add them as applicable. I'm sure I've forgotten some, so please help out if you catch something.

Like last year, nominations will be chosen by nominee unless I see it fit to override something (which will likely not be the case. I like to think you people are sensible). However we have a severe shortage or there is a tie that needs to be cut down, I will make the ultimate call on that.

*YOU CAN PICK UP TO THREE NOMINESS FOR A CATEGORY. NO MORE.
YOU DO NOT HAVE TO NOMINATE FOR EVERY CATEGORY, BUT TO GET THE LARGEST
VARIETY OF TITLES, IT IS HIGHLY RECOMMENDED IF YOU CAN.*


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay, I added console (and PC) categories as well.

I need to catch up in Wii U releases - if it warrants it, I'll split the Wii and Wii U into separate categories if people desire.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Question, is Xenoblade eligible this year?


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

Imma be Good Guy Krory and say yes.

I won't be so stingy this year.

If a game was released this year for a new console/format that was released on a previous one a year before is eligible for any category EXCEPT a best console/format game of its previous release.

For example... if Game A was released in XBox 360 last year, but PS3 and PC this year it can be nominated for any category EXCEPT Best XBox 360 game.

I'll say a game released in America or Europe this year, that was released in other territories previously, will be eligible.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Krory said:


> Imma be Good Guy Krory and say yes.
> 
> I won't be so stingy this year.



Ok,

I do nominate Xenoblade for best game of the year,best RPG of the year, Best Wii game.

Zombi U as the best Wii U..

I do nominate Ubisoft as the best Developer of the Year.

More later on.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 7, 2013)

*Game of the Year*
Hotline Miami
*Developer of the Year*
Dennaton Games
*Best Action Game*
Hotline Miami
*Best RPG*
None
*Best Shooter*
None
*Best Multiplayer*
None
*Best Sports Game*
None
*Best XBox 360 Game*
None
*Best PS3 Game*
Hue
*Best PC Game*
Hotline Miami
*Best Wii/Wii U Game*
None
*Best Arcade/Download Game*
Hotline Miami
*Best Mobile/Handheld Game*
Gravity Rush
*Best Downloadable Content*
None
*Best Music in a Game*
Hotline Miami
*Best Individual Track in a Game*
"Hydrogen" - Hotline Miami
*Best Graphics in a Game*
None
*Best Voice Acting in a Game*
None
*Best Male Performance*
None
*Best Female Performance*
None


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2013)

Updated the first post with Ultimania choices and some of my own. Will possibly be editing my choices as I go along.

Also adding the category of "Best Adventure Game" to better-suit to other picks of mine.

Would people also be interested in an anticipated game category again this year? Like last year this would not be treated as an award, per se, but rather directing attention to upcoming games in general.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2013)

Can I add Pokemon Conquest and Persona 4 Arena in?


----------



## scerpers (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Can I add Pokemon Conquest and Persona 4 Arena in?


Where they made in 2012? Then yes. How hard is that to understand?


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2013)

Basically what Scorp said. And if you're going to add nominees, at least say for which categories. Thanks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2013)

was wondering about this too 

well, here it goes..

*Game of the Year*
Borderlands 2

*Developer of the Year*
Gearbox

*Best Action Game*
Resident Evil 6

*Best Adventure Game*
Journey

*Best RPG*
Pokemon Black and White 2

*Best Shooter*
Borderlands 2

*Best Multiplayer*
Borderlands 2

*Best Sports Game*
PES 2013

*Best XBox 360 Game*
-

*Best PS3 Game*
Journey 

*Best PC Game*
-

*Best Wii/Wii U Game*
-

*Best Arcade/Download Game*
Journey

*Best Mobile/Handheld Game*
Pokemon White and Black 2

*Best Downloadable Content*
Journey 

*Best Music in a Game*
Journey

*Best Individual Track in a Game*
Journey: I Was Born For This _by _Austin Wintory

Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall (Parts 1, 2, & 3)

*Best Graphics in a Game*
Journey

*Best Voice Acting in a Game*
Dameon Clarke - Handsome Jack (Borderlands 2)

*Best Male Performance*
Dameon Clarke - Handsome Jack (Borderlands 2)

*Best Female Performance*
Ash Burch - Tiny Tina (Borderlands 2)


categories to add:-

*Best Fighting Game*
Soul Calibur V

*Most Anticipated Game*
Bayonetta 2

if that not eligible; than its Castlevania - Mirror of Fate


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2013)

^ 2K Games? You mean Gearbox, right?

also, best graphics as in technically or artistically or both? Maybe we can make two separate categories for those who want to honor each, like best graphics and best art direction? I know in the recent VGAs some people were bothered by how Halo 4 and Journey were lumped together.

*Game of the Year*
Hotline Miami

*Developer of the Year*
Dennaton Games

*Best Action Game*
Hotline Miami
Dishonored

*Best Adventure Game*
The Walking Dead

*Best RPG*
-
*Best Shooter*
-

*Best Multiplayer*
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
PlanetSide 2

*Best Sports Game*
-
*Best XBox 360 Game*
-
*Best PS3 Game*
-

*Best PC Game*
Hotline Miami

*Best Wii/Wii U Game*
-

*Best Arcade/Download Game*
Mark of the Ninja
Hotline Miami
Closure

*Best Mobile/Handheld Game*
-

*Best Downloadable Content*
Trine 2: The Goblin Menace

*Best Music in a Game*
Hotline Miami
Lone Survivor
FTL: Faster Than Light

*Best Individual Track in a Game*

Hydrogen by Moon (Hotline Miami)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2013)

oh yeah.. thanx ashes


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

wait Khris!! RE6 best action game? do not make me slap you  how dare you?

Edit:*Jay Taylor*


 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elMJ8VJvGoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2013)

haven't played any action games this year bro.. i was put off from darksiders.. 

wait, unless DMC hd collection counts?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 7, 2013)

*Game of the Year*
The Walking Dead

*Developer of the Year*
Telltale Games

*Best Action Game*
Hotline Miami

*Best RPG*
Xenoblade Chronicles

*Best Shooter*
Borderlands 2

*Best Multiplayer*
Planetside 2

*Best Download Game
*
The Witch's House

*Best Music*
The Walking Dead

*Best Female Performance*
Melissa Hutchinson as Clementine (Walking Dead)

Answered what I could.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2013)

*Game of the Year*
Mass Effect 3

*Developer of the Year*
TellTale Games

*Best Action Game*
Asura's Wrath

*Best RPG*
Mass Effect 3

*Best Shooter*
Halo 4

*Best Multiplayer*
Halo 4

*Best XBox 360 Game*
Halo 4

*Best Arcade/Download Game*
Walking Dead

*Best Downloadable Content*
Asura Vs Akuma

*Best Music in a Game*
Asura's Wrath

*Best Individual Track in a Game*
Wild Fang - Asura's Wrath

*Best Graphics in a Game*
Halo 4

*Best Voice Acting in a Game*
Walking Dead

*Best Male Performance
*Lee Everet

*Best Female Performance*
Clementine


----------



## 115 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Game of the Year*

Far Cry 3

*Developer of the Year*

Ubisoft

*Best Action Game*

Hitman: Absolution 

*Best RPG*

Mass Effect 3

*Best Shooter*

Halo 4

*Best Multiplayer*

Borderlands 2

*Best XBox 360 Game*

Halo 4

*Best Arcade/Download Game*

Minecraft

*Best Downloadable Content*

Dragonborn

*Best Music in a Game*

Halo 4

*Best Individual Track in a Game*

"To Galaxy" - Halo 4

*Best Graphics in a Game*

Far Cry 3

*Best Voice Acting in a Game*

Far Cry 3

*Best Male Performance*

Vaas - Far Cry 3

*Best Female Performance*

Clementine - The Walking Dead


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2013)

So anyone can nominate games?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2013)

Game of the Year
*HOTLINE MIAMI*

Developer of the Year
N/A

Best Action Game
*HOTLINE MIAMI*

Best Adventure Game
*Journey*

Best RPG
*FTL*

Best Shooter
*Borderlands 2*

Best Multiplayer
*Dark Souls: Artorias of the Abyss*

Best Sports Game
*WIPEOUT 2048*

Best XBox 360 Game
N/A

Best PS3 Game
*Journey*

Best PC Game
*FROG FRACTIONS*

Best Wii/Wii U Game
N/A

Best Arcade/Download Game
*HOTLINE MIAMI*

Best Mobile/Handheld Game
*Wipeout 2048*

Best Downloadable Content
*Dark Souls: Artorias of the Abyss*

Best Music in a Game
*HOTLINE MIAMI*

Best Individual Track in a Game


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, anyone can nominate.

I'll work on getting the updated list organize momentarily.

As suggested, I'll accommodate for the art/graphics debacle.

So everyone you can include a BEST GRAPHICS and a BEST ART DIRECTION with your stuffy-stuffs.

For people who already posted your nominations it'd probably be easier for me if you posted a second time to amend your stuff or at least make a post to let me know you changed your stuffy-stuffs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

Krory said:


> As suggested, I'll accommodate for the art/graphics debacle.
> 
> So everyone you can include a BEST GRAPHICS and a BEST ART DIRECTION with your stuffy-stuffs.



Just do it like last year, yeah.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2013)

If there is a best story/narrative/plot category I'd like to include Spec Ops.

Will think about other entries and come back later.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Journey still looks flat better even if Halo 4 is pushing more polygons and has the better tech behind it.



I don't doubt that, but I know there are people who are picky about this.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2013)

Naruto said:


> If there is a best story/narrative/plot category I'd like to include Spec Ops.
> 
> Will think about other entries and come back later.



Didn't include that but I think that's an excellent idea.

What does anyone else think? Should it be an overlying category? Or do you think that story/plot and narrative deserve two different categories?

Unless things slow down significantly I think I'll give it another two or three days for nominees. Honestly don't expect much.

Prove me wrong, GD.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2013)

If you split story from narrative you will see people fighting over stupid shit.

Just bundle it all up, if you choose to go with it at all.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, definitely going with that.

Updating the opening post with the new categories then I'll start tallying up the new nominees and such.

Kind of disappointed I didn't think of it myself. 

EDIT: I also seem to have forgotten to iterate... you CAN nominate MORE THAN ONE for a category.

No more than three though. It's when we get around to voting you'll have to pick one.

Just like last year.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2013)

well I did put a "best writing in a game" category in my post  We could split it up, but then again we could also add dialogues, lore etc or do they fit in one of the two, or what about active vs passive, environmental storytelling?  Yeah, probably better lumped together.

^ oh, more nominations. sweet


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay, yeah. I put "Best Story" but "Best Writing" will be more appropriate. Updating that.

I swear, I'll get the hang of this sometime, guys.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 7, 2013)

Krory said:


> I swear, I'll get the hang of this sometime, guys.



The sad truth is that you won't.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 7, 2013)

And Krory is back! Dickhead 


In what category would Dishonored be best fit, I wonder?


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2013)

Furious George said:


> The sad truth is that you won't.



You can feel free to take over if you'd like.

@Cromer - Would fit best under "action" probably. It's an "action-adventure" game, really.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2013)

also, how about a 2011's GOTY category? Like someone only played a certain 2011 game (or games) in 2012 and looking back they'd think differently about their list/goty.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

Posting just to post my actual picks.

Game of the Year
The Walking Dead
Dishonored


Developer of the Year
Telltale Games
Arkane Studios


Best Action Game
Resident Evil 6
Dishonored


Best Adventure Game
The Walking Dead
The Testament of Sherlock Holmes


Best RPG
Mass Effect 3


Best Shooter
Borderlands 2


Best Multiplayer
Borderlands 2


Best Sports Game
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater HD


Best XBox 360 Game
Dishonored
The Walking Dead


Best PS3 Game
None


Best PC Game
None


Best Wii/Wii U Game
None


Best Arcade/Download Game
The Walking Dead
Mark of the Ninja


Best Mobile/Handheld Game
None


Best Downloadable Content
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Dragonborn
Mr Torgue's Badass Crater of Badassitude


Best Music in a Game
Mass Effect 3


Best Individual Track in a Game
An End Once and For All (Mass Effect 3)


Best Graphics in a Game
Still deciding.


Best Art Direction in a Game
The Walking Dead


Best Writing in a Game
The Walking Dead
Resident Evil 6


Best Voice Acting in a Game
The Walking Dead
Resident Evil 6


Best Male Performance
Troy Baker as Jake Muller (Resident Evil 6)
Michael Madsen as Daud (Dishonored)
Keith David as David Anderson (Mass Effect 3)


Best Female Performance
Courtenay Taylor as Ada Wong (Resident Evil 6)
Melissa Hutchinson as Clementine (The Walking Dead)
Ali Hillis as Liara T'Soni (Mass Effect 3)

====

Still need to update the list but keep 'em coming, folks.

I'll probably be editing my on list as I remember things.  Still keeping this open a couple days.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 8, 2013)

*Game of the Year*
The Walking Dead

*Developer of the Year*
Telltale Games

*Best Action Game*
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance

*Best Adventure Game*
The Walking Dead 

*Best RPG*
Mass Effect 3

*Best Shooter*
Halo 4

*Best Multiplayer*
Journey

*Best Sports Game*
N/A

*Best XBox 360 Game*
Halo 4

*Best PS3 Game*
Journey

*Best PC Game*
N/A

*Best Wii/Wii U Game*
N/A

*Best Arcade/Download Game*
Journey

*Best Mobile/Handheld Game*
Gravity Rush

*Best Downloadable Content*
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Dragonborn

*Best Music in a Game*
Journey

*Best Individual Track in a Game*
N/A

*Best Graphics in a Game*
Halo 4

*Best Art Direction in a Game*
Joruney

*Best Writing in a Game*
The Walking Dead 

*Best Voice Acting in a Game*
The Walking Dead 

*Best Male Performance*
Lee Everett - The Walking Dead

*Best Female Performance*
Clementine - The Walking Dead


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't have the first post edited yet but I do have all of the current nominees and their numbers written down.

Might I say, it certainly looks like Clementine will rock the Female Performance competition. 

A couple notes: I'm still debating the anticipated category. Any other opinions on it?

I'm not going to do a "Biggest Disappointment" category or something similar because I would like to focus on the _positive_ this year. Someone nominated Dark Souls' DLC for "Best Multiplayer" but that won't really fly with me. I know Dark Souls' PC version came out this year though, so I'd be willing to add that if there are no objections to it. I don't know a heck a lot about mods so any other input on "Best Mods"?

Will definitely be adding Best Fighter, though - sorry for forgetting that one!

I don't feel a "Breakthrough" one is really necessary for Devs but if more people want it, I'll add it.

Unfortunately it looks like, overall, this will be a very lackluster awards show this year unless things change very soon. Oh well.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 8, 2013)

*Game of the Year*
The Walking Dead 


*Developer of the Year*
Telltale Games 

*Best Action Game*
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance 


*Best Adventure Game*
The Walking Dead 

*Best RPG*
Mass Effect 3 
*
Best Shooter*
Borderlands 2 

*Best Fighting Gamer*

*
Best Multiplayer*
Borderlands 2 

*Best Sports Game*


*Best XBox 360 Game*

The Walking Dead 

*Best PS3 Game
*

*Best PC Game
*
Best Wii/Wii U Game


*Best Arcade/Download Game*

The Walking Dead - 1


*Best Mobile/Handheld Game*


Best Downloadable Content


*Best Music in a Game
*
Mass Effect 3

*Best Individual Track in a Game*

*Best Graphics in a Game*
The Walking Dead 

*Best Art Direction in a Game
*
*Best Writing in a Game*
The Walking Dead - 1

*
Best Voice Acting in a Game*
The Walking Dead 


*Best Male Performance*
Troy Baker as Jake Muller (Resident Evil 6) 



*Best Female Performance*
Melissa Hutchinson as Clementine (The Walking Dead) 

TWD owns this year


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> Someone nominated Dark Souls' DLC for "Best Multiplayer" but that won't really fly with me.



You are gonna have to explain that a bit more. It is a game that came out with new content in 2012 and has the best multiplayer of the year. I don't expect many to vote for it but that doesn't really change my vote at all. 

Hell I was incredibly close to putting that DLC as my game of the year, until I picked up HM on Steam sale.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

DLC is an add-on - not a game. Nominate Dark Souls, then.

Only exception I'm making here is The Walking Dead stuff. Episodes 1-5 will be counted as a whole but they can't be nominated for DLC stuff.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2013)

How are you judging what makes up a game?

Complete Story? Check
All new locations? Check
All new NPCs and enemies? Check
It is also longer to complete that some of the other games listed.

If Journey could be my game of the year I see no difference in a fantastic piece of DLC being the BEST thing that I played all year, in fact it would be lying to do otherwise.

There is as much new content in that DLC as there are in some Sequels that get full releases, why is one different than the other?


EDIT: People were saying the same thing you are about 15 dollar Arcade/PSN/Steam games 2 years ago and now they are 50% of everyone's best of year lists.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm judging based on the fact that it's marketed as a DLC add-on, not an individual game, unless I am incorrect about that fact in which case I will change my mind.

Otherwise, you can stop arguing and making such a big deal out of something so banal. Nominating the game would encompass its DLC as well, as is the logical assumption.

If you don't like that, then I'm sorry. You don't have to nominate or participate.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2013)

This is never going to win but I'll put it up there anyway:

Orcs Must Die 2.

Also Resident Evil Revelations on the 3ds.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 9, 2013)

Walking Dead for every category it's in


----------

